# Anti Aliasing



## DJSnoopy (15. September 2001)

Sorry, wenn ich euch mit so einer billigen Frage nerve, aber meine Suche nach diesem Thema gibt kein ergebniss.

Kurz und bündig....

Wie kann ich Anti-Aliasing in PS6 einschalten?

Danke im voraus


----------



## Shiivva (15. September 2001)

*ein und ausschalten*

in dem Sinne geht da nicht...
Du kannst aber für diejeweilige Schrift "ohne", "scharf", "stark" und
"abrunden" einstellen...Kommt dem Antialiasing gleich.


----------



## DJSnoopy (15. September 2001)

geht das nur bei schriften, oder auch bei abrundungen in grafiken, so dass diese nicht mehr so verpixelt aussehen?


----------



## Shiivva (15. September 2001)

*hm,*

ist das Verpixelte beim Vergrössern passiert?

Vielleicht mit dem Weichzeichner arbeiten...


----------



## DJSnoopy (15. September 2001)

nein eigendlich nicht.....
eher wenn ich eine fläche mit der auswahl abschneide, um diese so zu begrenzen.

Wie kann ich denn ansonsten eine gescwungene topline ziechnen, ohne das die kanten verpixelt aussehen.

zum beispiel einen schönen bogen.
die sehen bei mir immer zum kotzen aus....


----------



## loki (15. September 2001)

geschnittenes objekt (in neuen ebene) markieren
auswahl umkehren
weiche auswahlkannte (pixel musst du selber herausfinden)
entf drücken (ggf mehrmals)

loki


----------



## DJSnoopy (15. September 2001)

danke


----------

